# My new tank



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Here it is, a little cloudy because i just finished setting it up. The bottom will be covered soon, so dont mind the mess down there. This tank is pretty massive, look at it compared to the tiny 20 gallon long on the bottom.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Sweet tank.......congratulations


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice set-up


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Here are some pics of the fish:
New guy i picked up today for $60, nice deal huh?








Everyone hangung together


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice tank and P's too.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

verry nice


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

test


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow ..thats a beautiful tern....*drool* and great tank...keep the pics coming


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

is that wet/dry filter noisy?


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Amazon said:


> is that wet/dry filter noisy?


Yea it is pretty loud. The majority of the sound seems to come from the overflows, not so much the sump.
Couple new pics:
The new big guy








Reppin P Fury


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce man!!! We both have 125 gal and 20 gal tanks!!!







Can I bother to ask you how many gallons is your wet/dry?? And nice Tern!!!


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> NIce man!!! We both have 125 gal and 20 gal tanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks. 
The wet dry i run is the Amiracle SL 250. Good for tanks from 100-180 gal, 4.5 biological gallons, L24XW12XH16.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sweet tank dude! like the tern









im gettin a wet/dry soon. i hope it isnt too loud, as it is going to be under the aquarium in an enclosed stand


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice mixed Pygo tank!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > NIce man!!! We both have 125 gal and 20 gal tanks!!!
> ...


 Thanks for the info man!!!







I will most def use this info when getting a wet/dry myself!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeeet pics


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

that tern is PIMP! (i wanna get one but cant afford,LFS doesnt have em and not enough room )


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how much money do you have invested in the fish alone???


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

phensway said:


> how much money do you have invested in the fish alone???


Thanks again for the compliments everyone.








In fish alone, IN the tank now i have exactly $800 worth of fish. Plus since i started keeping piranha again 2 months ago (Took a little break after my Red belly of 5 years died) i had 2 caribe killed on me, making another $130 i spent on fish. Here are some pics of the newest additions since i havent posted them in here: Enjoy!
My newest Retic Red








My new smaller piraya








The new bigger piraya








Couple group pics..One of the new piraya had a really bad day the day i got him (yesterday) so he is in the hospital tank and isnt in these pics, if you are interested in pics of him see this thread Injured Piraya Thread

One new piraya, new little retic. red, and my older retic. red








Group Pics


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Couple full tank shots, i put in some new plants today.


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

i really like the plants floating at the top what kind are they and can you get them in fake plastic plants thanx. ps nice tank man


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

PIRANHAS_RULE said:


> i really like the plants floating at the top what kind are they and can you get them in fake plastic plants thanx. ps nice tank man


All the plants in the tank are real except the top ones and the mats on the bottom left for now, i will be getting real ones as soon as i can find some nice floating ones for sale. These are the ones i used, it is 2 packs of them in my tank, and i got them from Big Als Online.
Plastic Asparagus Fern Link


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn very nice fish and great photo shots..keep them coming..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

get some carnage shots of those bad boys


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Death in # said:


> get some carnage shots of those bad boys


 Speaking of which, there will be a carnage video from this morning going up as soon as i can edit it and upload it. Look out for the post.


----------

